# Problèmes Samba en tant que serveur de fichiers

## Looping81

Bonjour,

Je tourne en rond depuis plusieurs semaines... Voici le problème :

AVANT :

Machine 1 : PDC avec Samba et annuaire LDAP et serveur de fichiers.

MAINTENANT :

Machine 1 : PDC avec Samba et annuaire LDAP MASTER

Machine 2 : BDC avec Samba et annuaire LDAP SLAVE

Machine 3 : Serveur de Fichiers avec Samba

Pour centraliser tous les fichiers et dossiers, le dossier profil de chaque utilisateur a été placé sur la Machine 3. Hors, apparemment malgré que les droits soient corrects, que le chemin du dossier profil soit bien indiqué dans la base de registre, les utilisateurs au profil itinérant ouvrent leur session avec un profil temporaire. Le journal des erreurs de Windows 7 indique bien qu'il ne peut pas accéder au profil sur le serveur, par contre si je place le dossier profil sur la Machine 1 (PDC) sur lequel l'utilisateur s'authentifie, le profil est bien chargé... 

Il semblerait d'après le message d'erreur de Windows que l'utilisateur n'est pas propriétaire du dossier profile. En effet, lorsque je clique droit sur le dossier profil, propriétés, sécurité, l'onglet propriétaire m'indique "Unix User\user" au lieu de "DOMAIN\user". Je suppose donc que le nom de domaine n'est pas bien mappé.

Le serveur de fichiers a bien été intégré au domaine.

J'ai bien essayé de configurer winbind, mais je ne suis pas plus sur que ça que le problème vienne de là, d'autant qu'apparemment tout fonctionne bien, wbinfo -u, wbinfo -g donnent bien la liste de utilisateurs et groupes avec le bon nom de domaine ("DOMAIN\user" et "DOMAIN\group") mais l'explorateur de fichiers Windows me donne toujours "Unix User\user" ou "Unix Group\group"

Que faire ? Je passe à côté de quoi ?

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Chr0nos

Bonjour,

deja qu'a tu mis comme option security ?

personelement je suis en:

 *Quote:*   

> security = user

 

ensuite il ne faut pas oublier de faire:

 *Quote:*   

> smbpasswd <ton user>

 

apres dans ta section de partage (la ou il y à [nom] )

tu dois metre valid users = <ton user>

et éventuelement "write list <ton user>"

----------

## Looping81

Bonjour Chronos...

J'ai mis :

```
security = domain
```

Et j'ai bien mis :

```
valid users = @groupname
```

Les droits sont corrects car lors de la première ouverture de session de l'utilisateur, Windows 7 crée bien le dossier profil.V2.

Les utilisateurs ont bien accès à leur dossier profil en passant par l'explorateur de Windows avec les droits  selon les ACLs. Mais pour que Windows 7 puissent accéder au profil à l'ouverture de session, l'utilisateur DOIT être propriétaire de son dossier profil. Cependant, quand on regarde par l'explorateur Windows le propriétaire du dossier, il indique "Unix user\username" plutôt que "DOMAIN\username"... D'où le problème je pense. 

Qu'en penses-tu ?

----------

## Chr0nos

je viens de jeter  un oeil la dessus:

 *Quote:*   

> http://web.mit.edu/rhel-doc/4/RH-DOCS/rhel-rg-fr-4/s1-samba-security-modes.html

 

et apparement en mode "domain" l'utilisateur ne dispose que des droits du serveur samba, je pense que pour le coup un mode "users" serais plus pratique, sinon il faudrais donner les droits en écriture au serveur samba aux dossier sur la machine serveur

je pense que pour le moment ton serveur donne les droits à l'utilisateur mais quand celui ci veut écrire: il se fais bloquer par le systeme

tu peu aussi jeter un oeil dans /var/log/samba/ pour avoir un peu plus de details quand au probleme

----------

## Looping81

Le niveau de sécurité du serveur de fichiers est le bon, les utilisateurs doivent s'authentifier sur le PDC (domain) et pas localement (user)...

En fait tout fonctionne bien, l'ouverture de session OK, les lecteurs réseaux se montent correctement, l'utilisateur a bien accès à son home directory et à ses dossiers partagés... C'est juste que le mappage du nom de domaine ne se fait pas sur le serveur de fichiers. Ca pose donc 2 problèmes (pour l'instant) :

1) Les dossiers profiles ne sont pas accessibles à l'ouverture de session car les utilisateurs ne sont pas reconnus en tant que "owner" des dossiers.

2) Les utilisateurs ne savent plus fixer les droits manuellement sur les dossiers du serveur de fichiers (par explorateur Winows => clique droit => propriétés => sécurité).

C'est pour ça que je me dirigeais vers winbind...

Je posterai le(s) message(s) d'erreur des logs samba au plus vite...

----------

## Looping81

Bon, finalement la solution est très simple pour le problème d'accès aux dossiers profiles :

```
profile acls = yes 
```

Dans la rubrique [profiles] du smb.conf

----------

